# Sumador 74ls283 + binario a bcd 74185 + 7447*(2) displays 7 segment



## maurogarcesd (Sep 29, 2009)

Estoy haciendo un sumador de 4 bits con acarreo no se que ando conectando mal pues el sumador parece andar pero el conversor de binario a bcd no lo he entendido bien pues se supone el bit mas significativo va del pin 14 y de ahi los demas en su orden correspondiente 13 12 11 hasta el pin 9.......... Hasta ahi todo bien pero no se como sacar mi numero bcd para mostrarlo en dos displays 7 segmentos conectados a 2 7447 , no me muestra los numeros que son en que estoy fallando sera la distribucion de mi binario en el conversor 74185 o no se como sacar mi nuumero del 74185 para llevarlo al 7447
ambos displays son anodo comun 
AL QUE ME PUEDA AYUDAR MIL GRACIAS


----------



## dbj60885 (Oct 23, 2009)

oye compita vas a tener un problema el 74185 se encuentra descontinuado es muy poco probable que lo llegues a encontrar seria mas facil que sacaras tabla de verdad y armaras tu propio conversor de binario a bcd  pork en caso de k lo encuentres  esta muy dificil hacerlo funcionar


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 23, 2009)

Hola maurogarcesd

Prueba esta configuracion para el 74185. 

dbj60885: No todos los fabricantes del 74185 dicen que esta descontinuado.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## depredadorsheperd (Oct 25, 2009)

haber si me puedes mandar un diagrama que reemplace al 74185, con 7447 y compuertas lógicas básicas.


----------



## drriv (Abr 16, 2010)

hola, como dices q estas haciendo solo un sumador, entonces te recomiendo q usea el 7483 ya q es muy sencillo de usar, controlas tus entradas con un dipswitch y pon primero tus salidas a los led, si ves q tus salidas estan correctas entonces hasta ahy todo va bien, luego tbn te recomiendo q uses el 7447 para decodificarlo a  un display, te comento q mi me salio pero usando solo un display, quisiera usar dos o mas display pero no se como... si encuentras la respuesta porfa me ayudas


----------



## wele (Jun 13, 2010)

si por favor alguien puede ayudarme con un circuito sencillo con un 7447, un display de 7 segmento + un 7483 

NOTA: yo se que aqui hay mucho pero casi todos son formato ckr y cuando lo intento abrir me tira error , tendo el cocodrile clip y circuit maker
 gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola wale

No es correcto, por normas de este foro, el enviar algo a los correos electrónicos.
Sin embargo adjunto aquí una imagen que contiene un circuito con los componentes que mencionas.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wele (Jun 13, 2010)

amigo muchísima gracias..! no tenia esperanza de que alguien me respondiera  de verdad mucha gracias. lo monte y no me prende el display ati te prende?


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 13, 2010)

Hola wale
Si enciende el Display.
Utilizaste el 7447 que está conectado al Display ?
Si es así entonces el Display debe ser de ánodo común, si no lo es no Enciende.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wele (Jun 14, 2010)

si amigo, si utilice el el 7447 pero nada que me prende el display ya tengo semanas intentando que me prenda el display..! tengo que hacer un sumador y un restador pero si me ha costado hacerlo.! gracias por ayudarme..!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola wale

Ten en cuenta que hay 2 tipos de Display’s de 7 segmentos: los de cátodo común y los de ánodo común.
Espero estés utilizando el adecuado.
Si estás utilizando el IC 7447 debes utilizar un Display de ÁNODO COMÚN. La terminal común del Display debes conectarla al positivo.

Revisa los archivos adjuntos a ver si te sirven. En el ZIP está un circuito desarrollado con el Software CircuitMaker.
Espero no tengas problemas para abrirlo. El circuito contenido en él fue desarrollado por Jonyy7 quien es miembro de este foro.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wele (Jun 14, 2010)

http://img404.imageshack.us/f/errorcircuitmaker.jpg/

amigo si puede visualizar eso, obsérvalo porque eso es cada vez que logro ubicar un circuito aquí en este foro no se porque me tira este error si puede entra en ese link. muchas gracias por la ayuda.! este foro s muy bueno.!


----------



## alvarock19 (Jun 14, 2010)

que raro mauro, yo puse el 7483 con corde con la salida de 4 bits a mi 7447 y luego lo puse a mi display de anodo comun, me salio altiro a mi , no estaras conectando algo mal??? , saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 14, 2010)

Hola wale

Seguro que el software que utilizas es CircuitMaker Ver. 2000?
Por otra parte, primero guarda el ZIP en algún fólder(Directorio, carpeta, ), luego “localmente” sin estar en el foro trata de desempacarlo no de abrirlo con el CircuitMaker sino guarda el .CKT en mismo fólder, posteriormente abre CircuitMaker y abre el archivo ya Desempacado.

Ojala así funcione, si no déjame saberlo.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wele (Jun 14, 2010)

amigo. nada hice todo lo que me dijiste y nada me tira el mismo error, al menos si puedes darme una version del circuit maker y yo la descargo porque la verdad no recuerdo que version tengo instalada. estoy muy necesitado con ese sumador restador de  4 bits gracias de nuevo


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 15, 2010)

Hola wale
Del siguiente enlace Baja el CircuitMaker, está en formato .ZIP, el orden es: bajarlo, desempacarlo, instalarlo.



Te pedirán que escribas unas letras que según eso las computadoras no las identifican. Teclealas y sigue las instrucciones en la pantalla de MegaUpload.
 Como, supongo, no eres cliente premium la bajada tardadrá unos segundos no te desesperes.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wele (Jun 17, 2010)

amigo nunca logre hacer el sumador, jeje saque 01 en el proyecto. ahora pidieron un circuito que se active por apluaso una luz que tienes por alli? gracias.. por toda la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 17, 2010)

Hola wale

Funcionó el CircuitMaker, Lo lograste instalar?

Al respecto de lo nuevo te adjunto esto.

a ver si encuentras algo que te sirva en estos enlaces
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/prender-luz-sonido-aplauso-3491/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/acitvar-swith-medio-comando-voz-15515/ saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## wele (Jun 20, 2010)

amigo si instale el circuitmaker disculpa la tardanza es que la universidad no me esta dando vida  pero igual no me funciono.. ando preocupado con ese que tengo que montar activacion por aplauso que sea por aplauso y no por cualquier sonido :S yo lo veo Redificil gracias por la ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 20, 2010)

Hola wale

Yo no verifique si los circuitos en los enlaces que te pasé se activan por APLAUSO.
Espero tu los hayas verificado y si no son por aplauso habría que hacer un circuito discriminador para seleccionar el sonido del aplauso.
Esto estará más difícil pues la gama de sonidos que produce un aplauso es, digamos, amplia.

saludos
a sus ordenes

PD: funcionó el CircuitMaker ?


----------



## wele (Jun 20, 2010)

si por eso. lo que pasa que el profesor cree que uno es de la nassa . ahorita estoy viendo 14 materia en la ing de telecomunicaciones y todo nos exigen mucho y no tengo tiempo para estar investigando asi como tal por eso acudo a los foros. pero gracias de verdad. y circuit maker si funciona pero los circuito que agarro de aqui con son formato crk no corren tiran el mismo error. pero una vez mas gracias

si tienes un circuito de un  restador si puede pasamelo porfavor gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola wale

Para que funcione el CircuitMaker con los Circuitos que encuentras aquí debes primero bajar el ZIP o RAR Lo guardas en tu Disco Duro, luego desempacarlo y guardarlo en algún fólder(Carpeta, Directorio), luego abrir el CircuitMaker y luego abrir el circuito; así en ese orden.

Tengo un restador pero está desarrollado con el Software LiveWire, pero esto es muy fácil de hacer.
Te adjunto una imagen. Nota que el minuendo se mete por M1, M2, M4, M8. el sustraendo por S1, S2, S4, S8. el residuo lo da por R1, R2, R4, R8.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nmz (Jul 4, 2010)

Hola Mr Carlos, me estan dejando que implemente la conversion de un numero binario de seis bits sin signo A5, A4, A3,A2,A1,A0 siendo este ultimo el menos significativo, para la conversion a formato BCD se deben utilizar bloques sumadores de 2 digitos en BCD (anexo diagrama) con salida en BCD, acarreo de entrada y acarreo de salida, utilizando un minimo de puertas lógicas.

Referente a los sumadores no especifican en el planteamiento de que tipo o numeración, esa pregunta esta en una documento de la red es la numero 1, http://www.die.upm.es/cursos/Examen_CEDG_Febrero_2008.pdf, para que asi observes a detalle lo que se pide.

Te agradeceria mucho una respuesta, ya que veo que dominas muy bien los temas, yo estuve investigando sobre el 74185 pero ni en Proteus y Multisim corren las simulaciones, y busque tambien algo relacionado a su diagrama interno con compuertas, pero al parecer esta construido con transistores y entonces la cosas se complica un poko mas, espero me puedas ayudar a obetener el mapa K, gracias. 

Saludos.



			
				nmz dijo:
			
		

> Hola Mr Carlos, me estan dejando que implemente la conversion de un numero binario de seis bits sin signo A5, A4, A3,A2,A1,A0 siendo este ultimo el menos significativo, para la conversion a formato BCD se deben utilizar bloques sumadores de 2 digitos en BCD (anexo diagrama) con salida en BCD, acarreo de entrada y acarreo de salida, utilizando un minimo de puertas lógicas.
> 
> Referente a los sumadores no especifican en el planteamiento de que tipo o numeración, esa pregunta esta en una documento de la red es la numero 1, http://www.die.upm.es/cursos/Examen_CEDG_Febrero_2008.pdf, para que asi observes a detalle lo que se pide.
> 
> ...





MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola Mr Carlos
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Convertidor de binario a bcd usando sumadores bcd

Hola Mr Carlos, me estan dejando que implemente la conversion de un numero binario de seis bits sin signo A5, A4, A3,A2,A1,A0 siendo este ultimo el menos significativo, para la conversion a formato BCD se deben utilizar bloques sumadores de 2 digitos en BCD (anexo diagrama) con salida en BCD, acarreo de entrada y acarreo de salida, utilizando un minimo de puertas lógicas.

Referente a los sumadores no especifican en el planteamiento de que tipo o numeración, esa pregunta esta en una documento de la red es la numero 1, http://www.die.upm.es/cursos/Examen_...brero_2008.pdf, para que asi observes a detalle lo que se pide.

Te agradeceria mucho una respuesta, ya que veo que dominas muy bien los temas, yo estuve investigando sobre el 74185 pero ni en Proteus y Multisim corren las simulaciones, y busque tambien algo relacionado a su diagrama interno con compuertas, pero al parecer esta construido con transistores y entonces la cosas se complica un poko mas, espero me puedas ayudar a obetener el mapa K, gracias. 
 Disculpa referente a lo de citar y responder apenas me estoy familiarizando con el foro.


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola nmz

El Planteamiento que viene incluido en el archivo PDF que anexaste dice así:

1.1              Sea un número binario de 6 bits sin signo, A5 A4 A3 A2 A1 A0, siendo A0 el BIT menos significativo. Implementar un conversor de este número a formato BCD. Para ello se dispone de bloques sumadores de 2 dígitos BCD, con acarreo de entrada y acarreo de salida tal como se presenta en el anexo 1, y el mínimo número de puertas lógicas adicionales que necesite.

Entonces los valores o el peso de cada uno de los 6 BIT’s que forman el número Binario sería así:
A5 Valor 32,
A4 Valor 16,
A3 Valor 04,
A2 Valor 03,
A1 Valor 02,
A0 Valor 01. (Los ceros solo para formar columnas).

Así que el número más grande que se puede lograr con esos 6 BIT’s es 111111 = 32+16+8+4+2+1 = 63(Decimal)
Ahora bien:
Cómo introducirás este número BINARIO de 6 BIT’s a un sumador BCD de 8 BIT’s (4 BIT’s Por Sumando) para convertirlo a BCD ?.

Entiendo que en el planteamiento piden hacer, inventar o diseñar un convertidor de un número binario de 6 BIT’s a Un número BCD. Que en este caso sería de 2 dígitos para poder representar el máximo obtenible: 63.
Esto lo debes lograr con el sumador BCD del anexo 1 en el PDF.

Entiendo, también, por lo que dices en tu mensaje que el convertidor Binario a BCD los tienes que hacer con compuertas Lógicas, Cierto ?. Por ello investigaste el 74185 respecto a su diagrama interno sin lograr resultados satisfactorios.
Este Circuito Integrado, 74185, trae una memoria interna (DM54/7488) según se especifica en sus hojas de datos;  muy parecida al 7489.

El truco está en que en la dirección BINARIA x esta el correspondiente BCD. Así que si llamas a la dirección 50 Binaria(110010), en la salida de datos tendrás el código BCD (0101, 0000) el cual se había programado. 
Este es un método para convertir Binario a BCD existen otros métodos para lograr el mismo fin pero este es el que llevaría menos circuiteria.

Pero... y el sumador BCD que te dijeron que utilizaras como lo vas a utilizar ?.
Con ese sumador tendrías mas circuiteria y utilizar el metodo de conversión donde a cada década se le suman 6, Así:
00 al 09 + 00
10 al 19 + 06
20 al 29 + 12
30 al 39 + 18
40 al 49 + 24
50 al 59 + 30
60 al 69 + 36 recuerda que con 6 BIT’s solo se logra 63.

En el siguiente enlace explico los métodos de conversión de binario a BCD.

En el mensaje #55
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/convertir-valores-binarios-bcd-3757/index3.html

Por aquí alguien dejo un convertidor el cual adjunto, fue desarrollado en CircuitMaker.

Para los mapas K que mencionas en tu mensaje los puedes hacer bajando el software del siguiente enlace:

Son 3 diferentes, 2 doblemente ZIP(eados) y un EXE.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## nmz (Jul 5, 2010)

Hola Mr Carlos 

Muchas gracias por tu valiosa y pronta respuesta, ahora analizaré la información que me enviaste para poder entregar mi trabajo a tiempo.

Saludos.


----------



## jpc697 (Jul 7, 2010)

nose...si ya revisastes el datasheep del display....debes tener en cuenta que tanto el decodificador como el display deben ser de anodo comun o catodo segun corresponda.
Hace un tiempo hice un contador de 4 bits con 4 display, y utilize unos cuatro deco 7447(anodo comun), dos sumadores 74283 , y 4 display de anodo comun, unas compuertas y pulsadores
Este circuito sumaba solo BCD, osea me daba como resultado una suma hasta 18.


----------



## uceta (Jul 25, 2010)

hey kien me puede ayudar necesito un sumador BCD k opere en un rango de 999 mas 999


----------



## MrCarlos (Jul 25, 2010)

Hola uceta
por acá hay una respuesta

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/implementar-bloque-sumador-bcd-13060/

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

